# Ignition coils ?



## Bkolesar (May 19, 2005)

*Where is the cheapest place to find some new ones ? I have a had a misfire once a week and and diagnostics wont tell me which cylinder so I think Im going to try to replace the coils . I have already did the plugs and it didnt help . *


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

i had the same problem, i believe a place like autozone can hook it up and tell what cylinder is missing. coil at the dealer is somewhere about 75 bux


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Call Dave Burnette at South Point Nissan in Austin, TX. He's a good seller of OEM parts that many of us at www.maxima.org go to, and can get a decent price for em (last I heard was $40-$50 each). He's also very knowledgeable about the car in general, so definitely ask him whatever questions you may have regarding your car. 

His contact number is here: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1921238#post1921238


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

OEM parts supplier info thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=78524


----------

